# What's your favorite MSF?



## MACerette (Jan 11, 2013)

Which gave me the idea for a new thread: which is your favorite MSF? Please state the shade of your complexion.


----------



## sayah (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm NW10 and I loooove Blonde MSF. Beigescapade is a close second.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm NC20 and my favorite MSF is Pleasureflush. It it perfect atop blush as a highlighter. <3


----------



## kimibos (Jan 14, 2013)

Im C2 in F&B and my favorite MSF is Semi precious Pearl.


----------



## MACerette (Jan 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Im C2 in F&B and my favorite MSF is Semi precious Pearl.


  	Do you swirl the colours together or do you use the pearly part?


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 15, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Which gave me the idea for a new thread: which is your favorite MSF? Please state the shade of your complexion.


	Its a great question, but honestly, I cannot choose between my children--don't make me! 

  	If you held a gun to my head, errr, I'd say, Northern Lights.
  	here is a swatch:  http://www.specktra.net/t/129485/msf-swatches

  	Beigescapeade is a close second (as a highlighter) and Earthshine is my favorite for Bronzing.

  	I am about NC15ish right now.  NC20-25ish in the summer.  But, I have really pink cheeks, so sometimes I gravitate towards more like a NW15-25ish.  My colorings are odd.


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hands down my favorite MSF is Perfect Topping!


----------



## lilinah (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm between 15 & 20, neutral.

  	I'm new to MSFs. I got my first in 2011 and i've gotten 8 over the past 2 years, as well as 4 Mineralize blushes. Of the ones i have, my favorite MSF is *Blonde*.

  	I have:
  	Rose Quartz --- Warm pink, inner circle: lime, silver, white-pink, copper with micro-glitter (Semi-Precious)
  	Light Year ------- Peachy pink with gold shimmer (Heavenly Creature)
  	Redhead --------- Gold to salmon pink degradé (Naturally)
  	Porcelain Pink - Soft pinky coral with gold veining (Apres Chic)
  	Blonde ------------ Soft pink to rose degradé (Naturally)
  	Lightscapade -- Soft candlelit beige with multi-dimensional shimmer (Fall Colour)
  	Star Wonder ---- Plummy pink with multi-dimensional pearlized pigments (Heavenly Creature)
  	Earthshine ------ Tarnished bronze with gold pearlized pigments & pink reflects (Heavenly Creature)

  	Mineralize Blushes
  	Sakura ----------- Lavender pearl with deep magenta heart (Quite Cute)
  	Miss Behave -- Light warm beige with pearly mint green heart (Quite Cute)
  	Solar Ray ------- Peach and gold melange (Heavenly Creature)
  	Stratus ---------- Amethyst and golden brown melange (Heavenly Creature)

  	I now have a wishlist of older LE MSFs (& 1 Blush) i'd like to find:
  	Hand-Finish Mineralize Blush ------- Light pink with deep gold veining (Colour Craft 2009)
  	Perfect Topping MSF ------------------ Pink/ peach/ lavender melange (Sugarsweet 2009)
  	By Candlelight MSF -------------------- Golden pink-beige (In the Groove 2010)
  	Semi-Precious Pearl MSF ----------- Beige champagne base with inner circle of white, plum, bronze (2011)
  	Semi-Precious Crystal Pink MSF - Pink champagne base with inner circle of pink, mid-tone green, bronze (2011)

  	Edit to Add:
  	And my favorite finishing powder is Mineralize Skinfinsh Natural in Light Plus.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 15, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Do you swirl the colours together or do you use the pearly part?


  	     i use the center as a blush sometimes but i mostly use the outside as a highlighter.


----------



## MACerette (Jan 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i use the center as a blush sometimes but i mostly use the outside as a highlighter.


   Me too. So far at least...


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 16, 2013)

Forgot about Perfect Topping.  I like that one as much as Beigescapeade.  Maybe slightly better.  I think a harder question would be, which mineralize product do you like best:  MB, MES or MSF?


----------



## sayah (Jan 16, 2013)

MB. Like Dainty.


----------



## Leven (Jan 16, 2013)

My all time fav is Redhead =] I can use it on a lot of skin tones and its the perfect balance of pink and peach. I miss the striped MSFs MAC used to do! 

  	Honorable Mention: 

  	Earthshine! A lot of people seemed to overlook this one when it came out last year. A swirl of plum, bronze, and gold. Such an amazing shade for WOC.


----------



## MACerette (Jan 16, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Forgot about Perfect Topping.  I like that one as much as Beigescapeade.  Maybe slightly better.  I think a harder question would be, which mineralize product do you like best:  MB, MES or MSF?


  Not to me...   MSF > MB > MES  Gentle is my fave MB. Nuttin' to do with Après Cheek btw


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 16, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Gentle is my fave MB. Nuttin' to do with Après Cheek btw


	For me, its more like MB=MES=MSF


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 16, 2013)

i'm an nc20. porcelain pink!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i can't stop wearing it,it's the perfect everyday glow.i actually don't like lightscapade that much,i hardly use it.
  	i also like light year as a blush a lot.


----------



## MACerette (Jan 17, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> For me, its more like MB=MES=MSF


  	Really? Then give me your MSF's and I'll hand you my MES  JK...


----------



## MACerette (Jan 17, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> i'm an nc20. porcelain pink!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I really have to try that one properly (Porcelain Pink). I only swatched it on the back of my hand and used a little along with SR, but SR overpowered it of course.


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 17, 2013)

yes!try it you'll love it.i didn't get SR because i have redhead and hardly use it as well,since it's too frosty to wear it as a blush and emphasize some scars from acne that i have on my cheeks


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 17, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> yes!try it you'll love it.i didn't get SR because i have redhead and hardly use it as well,since it's too frosty to wear it as a blush and emphasize some scars from acne that i have on my cheeks


	You guys gave me an idea to layer Porcelain Pink over Redhead and try and make a less metallic/frosty but still Coral MSF with gold shimmer...this may reignite my love for Redhead...which always disappointed me that I didn't love as much as it deserved, esp. since I am pretty much a redhead.  (auburn)


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm about NC22 with strong warm undertones (nothing neutral going on here). I have auburn hair and brown eyes.

  	I only have three MSF, all purchased since HC:

  	Light Year
  	Stereo Rose
  	Redhead

  	I did have Star Wonder but I gave it to my daughter because it was just too frosty a cool for me. While there's enough colour in the last two to make them a blush for me, the sheen in them prevents me from using them this way. They're strictly hightlights, but I love them. I'm new to mineralize products; until this summer I thought they triggered acne in me. The only other product I had was a MSFN and that definitely broke me out. I don't know whether the product itself was contaminated or whether there's something different about that formula, because the MSF/MBs I have aren't a problem at all.

  	Redhead just arrived today (courtesy of Jasmin) and I love it! I'm a new convert to highlighters because I don't generally like sheen/glitter. I don't know whether I'm just getting used to it or whether my application is improving, but I'm really starting to like the look of highlighter. I also just fell in love with my previously ignored Albatross (part of the Nordie's Joie de Vivre palette).

  	I don't think I need many more of this kind of product because I use so light a hand that they'll last forever and small differences between shades won't show as much. That doesn't mean I won't fall in love with another this year though. I can see why people look so forward to these collections; I wish I'd found MSF when I was 20 and my skin was near flawless.

  	I also have a few MB:
  	Warm Soul (my staple last summer)
  	Fresh Honey (a surprise love that's very natural looking on me)
  	Early Morning
  	Amber Glow (I consider this a highlighter because of the sheen).

  	I only have one MES (Magnetic Attraction) and I won't buy another. I don't like them.

  	For me:

  	MSF=MB>MES


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 17, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> You guys gave me an idea to layer Porcelain Pink over Redhead and try and make a less metallic/frosty but still Coral MSF with gold shimmer...this may reignite my love for Redhead...which always disappointed me that I didn't love as much as it deserved, esp. since I am pretty much a redhead.  (auburn)


  	i'm a redhead tooi'll try the combo


----------



## lilinah (Jan 17, 2013)

If something is too frosty, i would think that a very light dusting of a translucent, or neutral, or matching matte over it would cut the shimmer.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 18, 2013)

NC45 and my faves are So Ceylon (which seems to have " disappeared" from my collection!) and Warmed, which I now use sparingly as I am hitting the pan.


----------



## brookeab (Jan 21, 2013)

I am an NC25.....

  	I used to own EVERY skinfinish ever made a few years ago, but kind of got bored with makeup for awhile, and I ended up selling them all. I have started rebuilding my collection over the last month, and have about 14 back. Most of them are from newer collections that I didn't even know MAC came out with until I started doing research.

  	The Sugar Sweet colletion came out right as I stopped following mac collections, so I missed out on those skinfinishes. I saw someone use refined on you tube and knew I had to track it down. I found it on amazon for 25.00 NIB. Refined is hands down my all time favorite skinfinish, and I have tried just about every one. 

  	It gives the perfect glow, not too shimmery, and no big chunks of glitter. I use it all over my face at times, or just on my cheeks. I found and bought two back ups...this is how much I love it! My next favorite would have to be semi-precious pearl at the moment. But I need to use and try out more of the other ones I purchased before I can say for sure. But refined is easily number 1!


----------



## MRV (Jan 22, 2013)

^ Hey! I'm wearing Refined today! It is one of my first ones, very 'refined' and natural  .


----------



## brookeab (Jan 22, 2013)

Totally! Refined is so great!


----------



## bluelitzer (Jan 23, 2013)

I only have Star Wonder, Porcelain Pink and Stereo Rose. I use Star Wonder as a blush bec it's too pigmented to be a highlighter, and too pink. I do love Porcelain Pink and I use it as a highlighter. Stereo Rose, I've yet to open. lol


----------



## MACerette (Jan 23, 2013)

I have used Porcelain Pink several times last week and it is purrrty indeed...


----------



## BebeBellaBella (Jan 24, 2013)

Stereo Rose and im NW25


----------



## Brightlights2 (Jan 24, 2013)

I only own 1 MSF and it's Stereo Rose and I LOVE it!! I wear it everyday to get that healthy glow!! Soo good!! I'm NC15.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm NW50 and my absolute favorite MSF is So Ceylon!


----------



## Sanooya (Jan 25, 2013)

I started buying MSFs around a year ago or so.. I have:  - Redhead - Lightscapade - Light Year - Star Wonder - Center of Universe - Soft & Gentle - Porcelain Pink - Stereo Rose  I am between nc25 - nc30 with yellow undertones  Redhead, light year & soft & genlte are my favorites  But I keep S&G in my purse because it's the only permanent one  so I am not worried if it rans out


----------



## lilinah (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't really choose between
  	MSF
  	M Blush
  	MES

  	I thought the MES from Heavenly Creature were superb. Previously they were kinda hit or miss, with a lot of misses.

  	I love my MSFs, but most of them i use like blushes - most of the colors are a bit too strong for me to use all over my MAC 15-20 neutral skin.


----------



## Mac4Megan (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't have too many msf's so at the moment my favorite is porcelain pink, but once the Hayley Williams coll is released I think lightscapade will be my #1. NW 15-20 for reference


----------



## MDaatselaar (Jan 27, 2013)

I have:
  	-Soft & Gentle
  	-Lightscapade
  	-Star Wonder
  	-Porcelain Pink
  	-Suberb 
  	-Stereo Rose

  	There're all just gorgeous! I am NC35. My favourites are Porcelain Pink, Star Wonder and Lightscapade.


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 6, 2013)

i tried today Porcelain Pink with Dainty and omg they look amazing together
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





perfect combo!


----------



## xasperadastra (Feb 6, 2013)

My favorite MSF is Star Wonder!! It's really one of the best products I own!


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 7, 2013)

Beigescapade!

  	I haven't got the original Lightscapade, but I'm very happy with the knock off version thank you very much


----------



## MACerette (Feb 7, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Beigescapade!
> 
> I haven't got the original Lightscapade, but I'm very happy with the knock off version thank you very much


  	I have the beigescapade too. I see nothing wrong with it either. One of my faves...


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Feb 7, 2013)

Stereo rose is a beauty.


----------



## CrissyF (Feb 8, 2013)

I only have two but Stereo Rose is just so pretty :eyelove:


----------



## prettypoison78 (Feb 8, 2013)

perfect topping is my absoluteholy grail msf. unfortunately i dropped mine so its in 1000000pieces.i still use it though!!! lol


----------



## nudibelle (Feb 8, 2013)

I only have stereo rose and soft and gentle (which was one of the very first mac products i ever bought)

  	i rarely use stereo rose got it when it was repromoted years ago
  	that was the first Mac craze i ever witness the mad dash to get this ..i didnt even know what to do with it once i got it

  	i love my warm soul blush


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cheeky Bronze, Warm Blend, Petticoat and Earthshine


----------



## panther27 (Feb 8, 2013)

Semi Precious Pearl,Glissade,Naked You,Lightscapade


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Feb 9, 2013)

That's definitely lightscapade. I'm a NW 10-15.


----------



## melissa20 (Feb 9, 2013)

soft and gentle, lightyear, porcelain pink, stereo rose, redhead


----------



## CrissyF (Feb 9, 2013)

Wish I didn't skip Light Year! And I'm hoping that they will repromote Perfect Topping some time in the near future. Think I'd like to get Soft and Gentle next though. Sounds like it would be a new favorite!


----------



## bluelitzer (Feb 10, 2013)

I will be getting lightscapade next. I do love Stereo Rose alot! It's what I wanted NARS Orgasm to look like. NARS O looks too red on me for some reason.


----------



## danirn16 (Feb 10, 2013)

Light Flush for a pink highlight, Shimpagne for a natural "wet" looking highlight...NC20-25 here..


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 10, 2013)

Lightscapade and Star Wonder are my two favorites. I don't use them as much as I used to since buying NARS Albatross, though.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 10, 2013)

Stereo Rose has moved to the top of the list as my favorite - it gives such a smooth application and finish on me.


----------



## hazyday (Feb 10, 2013)

NC25 (N2 in Face and Body) here...my favorites are Porcelain Pink and Light Year. Love Stereo Rose too!


----------



## peachsuns (Feb 11, 2013)

Lightscapade, Porcelain Pink, and Light Year


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 15, 2013)

All of you make me want to give Lightscapade another chance.Somehow i can't see why it's so special.Maybe i'll try it in conjuction with something else to make it a little bit more intresting..


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 15, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> All of you make me want to give Lightscapade another chance.Somehow i can't see why it's so special.Maybe i'll try it in conjuction with something else to make it a little bit more intresting..


	Now that its perm, it should be easier to get and to choose one that has the best blue veining.  All you pale beauties who love Refined and Redhead should check out By Candlelight if you can get it.


----------



## peachsuns (Feb 15, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Now that its perm, it should be easier to get and to choose one that has the best blue veining.  All you pale beauties who love Refined and Redhead should check out By Candlelight if you can get it.


	How do you wear Refined? As bronzer? I should wear mine more but I must have forgotten how. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	By Candlelight is beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I recently re-discovered Porcelain Pink. PP looks amazing over a light pink/peach blush.


----------



## brookeab (Feb 15, 2013)

I use refined as a highlighter, blush. All over for a glow. It's awesome!


----------



## peachsuns (Feb 15, 2013)

brookeab said:


> I use refined as a highlighter, blush. All over for a glow. It's awesome!


	Thank you, brookeab!


----------



## TommyCJC (Feb 16, 2013)

I actually had By Candlelight as an xmas present this year from a friend who pretty much hoards make up!! It was bnib, but I used it twice (and I mean barely, it's super pigmented) and I just don't love it on me... I have one other MSF - Lightscapade, and I am happy with that one haha..
	Just thought I'd mention, I have it, and don't really want to keep it... haha x
  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *lilinah* 



 		 			I now have a wishlist of older LE MSFs (& 1 Blush) i'd like to find:
 		 			By Candlelight MSF -------------------- Golden pink-beige (In the Groove 2010)


----------



## brookeab (Feb 16, 2013)

Omg I love that one! One of my faves but I use it very little cuz I don't want to run out.    





TommyCJC said:


> I actually had By Candlelight as an xmas present this year from a friend who pretty much hoards make up!! It was bnib, but I used it twice (and I mean barely, it's super pigmented) and I just don't love it on me... I have one other MSF - Lightscapade, and I am happy with that one haha..  Just thought I'd mention, I have it, and don't really want to keep it... haha x


,


----------



## brookeab (Feb 16, 2013)

Omg I love that one! One of my faves but I use it very little cuz I don't want to run out.    





TommyCJC said:


> I actually had By Candlelight as an xmas present this year from a friend who pretty much hoards make up!! It was bnib, but I used it twice (and I mean barely, it's super pigmented) and I just don't love it on me... I have one other MSF - Lightscapade, and I am happy with that one haha..  Just thought I'd mention, I have it, and don't really want to keep it... haha x


,


----------



## TommyCJC (Feb 16, 2013)

Well like I said, It's not really me, I'm for sure willing to trade with anyone interested.. Haha Mac Matte pinks etc, lemme know  haha x  





brookeab said:


> Omg I love that one! One of my faves but I use it very little cuz I don't want to run out. ,


----------



## Antiqued (Feb 17, 2013)

NC43 Favorite MSFs are Brunette, Sun Power and So Ceylon


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 17, 2013)

Antiqued said:


> NC43 Favorite MSFs are Brunette, Sun Power and So Ceylon














   so glad to see a NC43.  I'm NC 43 in studio fix powder.  I think I'm an NC44 in the liquid.

  	This question is so hard to answer as I seem to love the latest thing (highlighter wise).

  	I think Global Glow is my all time old fave.  I also like all the Heavenly Creatures ones but I use Light Year the most.

  	So top 5 for me:
  	1. Global Glow
  	2. Light Year
  	3. Petticoat
  	4. Star Wonder
  	5. By Candlelight


----------



## skratikans (Feb 17, 2013)

prefect topping is perfect for my nc20 skin...it's the only msf that I have flattened out


----------



## brookeab (Feb 17, 2013)

I was able to snag perfect topping and it is a gorgeous highlighter. I try not to use it much, though, since it is hard to come by!  





skratikans said:


> prefect topping is perfect for my nc20 skin...it's the only msf that I have flattened out


----------



## Antiqued (Feb 18, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> so glad to see a NC43.  I'm NC 43 in studio fix powder.  I think I'm an NC44 in the liquid.
> 
> This question is so hard to answer as I seem to love the latest thing (highlighter wise).
> 
> ...


  	Thanks!  I know. I hardly ever see anyone with my complection on makeup boards.  From your list I have tried By Candlelight but I swapped it on another forum.  If I ever find another maybe I'll try it out again.  I also liked Marine Life though its not an msf.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 18, 2013)

Antiqued said:


> Thanks!  I know. I hardly ever see anyone with my complection on makeup boards.  From your list I have tried By Candlelight but I swapped it on another forum.  If I ever find another maybe I'll try it out again.  I also liked Marine Life though its not an msf.


  	Yes, Marine Life is wonderful!  How do you use Brunette? Do you use all the colors or just one at a time. Do you use it like a highlighter?


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm NC15 (plus lots of Matte Bronze lol) and I love Petticoat or Porcelain Pink, on top of blush of course


----------



## Spikesmom (Feb 19, 2013)

My faves are By Candlelight, Porcelain Pink & Blonde.


----------



## Corally (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm NC20/25.  Top 5 in no particular order: Perfect Topping By Candlelight Lightscapade Refined Pearl  But I love almost all my msf's.


----------



## Antiqued (Feb 20, 2013)

Antiquedame="Icecaramellatte" url="/t/182216/whats-your-favorite-msf/60#post_2347440"] Yes, Marine Life is wonderful!  How do you use Brunette? Do you use all the colors or just one at a time. Do you use it like a highlighter? [/quote]  I use the darkest pink on the apples of my cheeks and use the lighter pinks as a highlighter.  I tend to wear Brunette with Viva Glam V or Lust lipglass.  It looks so pretty.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm still trying to find a _Perfect Topping_. I seem to keep missing them in the Sale Bin. And i've had it on my Wish List since June of last year.

  	I have to say, in general, Specktra is great. My wish list wasn't very long and I've been offered quite a few things, including one of my sought-after MSFs - Semi-Precious _Crystal Pink_ - i already had Semi Precious _Rose Quartz_.

  	Maybe i just don't know enough other brands, but i think MAC MSFs are pretty special.


----------



## BriarRose (Feb 23, 2013)

NW5, and my favorite by a country mile is Crystal Pink MSF from Semi-Precious.

  	I'm pale enough that I can use it as a noticeable blush or use it as a highlighter if I also wear a darker/brighter color as a blush.

  	Easily one of my all-time favorite MAC products.


----------



## CrissyF (Feb 24, 2013)

Adding Light Year to my favs! Can't believe I found it at the CCO in San Marcos!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just ordered Soft & Gentle MSF! I have been wanting that MSF for ages and finally got around to get it! YAY!


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

My favorite is Lightscapade. I love it so much X-D It shiny so natural on my face.
  	I have stock it 4.


----------



## SRICH76 (Feb 24, 2013)

NW45, My favourites are:

  	Gold Deposit -- I wear this everyday
  	Stereo Rose
  	Soft & Gentle
  	Earthshine
  	Center of the Universe

  	MSF Natural -- Dark Deep


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 24, 2013)

I use the darkest pink on the apples of my cheeks and use the lighter pinks as a highlighter. I tend to wear Brunette with Viva Glam V or Lust lipglass. It looks so pretty.[/quote]  	I meant how do you use Brunette?  Isn't that the one with the stripes of 3 different colors?  Do you swirl all the colors or just use the darkest color.  Do you use it as contour or highlighter?  Thanks.


----------



## pocketmouse (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay, so I have
	Lightscapade
	Blonde
	Redhead
	Lightyear
	Star Wonder
	Solar Ray (MB) 

	My favorites are Lightscapade, Redhead, and Lightyear. Wish I would've gotten Center of the Universe and Earthshine but I was broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe I can find them at the CCO


----------



## sagehen (Feb 28, 2013)

Metal Rock is the only one I have LOVED. I am sad that I only got one after I worked so hard to track it down.


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 1, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I meant how do you use Brunette?  Isn't that the one with the stripes of 3 different colors?  Do you swirl all the colors or just use the darkest color.  Do you use it as contour or highlighter?  Thanks.


  	Yes it has the 3 different pinks.  The darkest one I use for blush on the apples of my cheeks.  I use the lighter ones on the cheekbone as a highlighter.  I have tried using them all swirled together.  I don't really contour with them because it's too shimmery.  I use a separate blush like Mac Blunt if I want a contoured look.


----------



## pandav (Mar 1, 2013)

I love light year the most. Its a no brainer, goes with every look. Even though I am NC 40, its not ashy. It gives a nice sheen when on.


----------

